# 1985? Craftsman 18hp



## Potsie33 (Nov 15, 2015)

The picture that I have attached is not the tractor I have the opportunity to get but of one I found in the Internet that looks exactly like this one. Just looking for someone who has had any experience with one of these tractors. I have some "medium" duty rototilling I'd like to do come next spring and and if anyone could share any experiences/thoughts on the performance of this tractor, it would be much appreciated. I don't need to do any mowing, it would be strictly used for this rototilling. The tractor is powered by a 18hp Briggs twin. The tiller is belt driven. The tractor has been well maintained and is owned by the original owner


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Although the one in the picture were pretty decent tractors, the ones with dual-range transmissions were better as a garden tractor. 
This type would be good,with a tow-behind tiller,but if the tiller was an original accessory for it,it would be good .


----------



## Potsie33 (Nov 15, 2015)

Great! Thanks for taking the time to reply, I appreciate it.


----------



## ftorleans1 (Jul 12, 2009)

What is the asking price for the tractor?


----------



## Potsie33 (Nov 15, 2015)

The tractor belongs to my neighbour, he's said he'd let me have it for $200. He doesn't use it much anymore, said he had it out earlier this year pulling a wagon around his yard while cleaning up some of his trees.


----------



## ftorleans1 (Jul 12, 2009)

Well, 2 bills isn't bad as long as the steering is tight, The engine runs good and no major leaks. Also, I'd check the pulleys which tension the drive belt.

For approx. an addl. $100.-150 you could pick up a SS with a HI/LO tranny and five lug wheels.


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

Look under the seat for a 917.xxxxxx number.
Go to-
searspartsdirect.com

You may be able to download an owners manual and get a better idea of what you have.


----------



## Potsie33 (Nov 15, 2015)

Thanks for the link Bill


----------

